# Cold Blooded



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, has anyone been to the shop 'Cold Blooded' in Rainham in Essex. Ive heard that its meant to be really good.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we were within 1 mile of it yesterday and didnt go.. bummer. its ment to be quite good.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

we have been there great shop just watch the shop prices :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

One of the best shops around for variety but they can be pricey.The manager will usually do a deal though so you should be able to get some good prices if you haggle with him


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I live in Kent but I go over to Essex quite a bit just for Cold Blooded.

Great guys, nice stock, just a nice visit really, you have to go there at least once!!!

Gary


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

The problem is once you have been in there you have to keep going back for more


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

It's the best shop I've found in the area. The staff are very friendly and helpful and as a bit of a newbie they have never made me or wife feel silly or small for asking the obvious questions.

Your also correct about doing a deal. I've never paid the full price just ask for a cash price, but only for a few bits I don't think you'd get a discount if your only spending a fiver.

Also my daughters love looking at the croc and alligator.

Big :2thumb: to Cold Blooded


----------



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool, thanks. Can you give me the adres as i cant find it anywhere. Thanks


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Here you go

Cold Blooded
6, Broadway, Rainham, Essex RM13 9YN 
Tel: 01708 630135

For parking there is a pub opposite, just use their car park.

Use the short link below if you need directions.

http://www.yell.com/maps/mapAction....leSeed=12692&ooascrambleSeed=&slscrambleSeed=


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

If you are going to Cold Bloodeed from Kent then you want to take the A13 from the m25.Take the second exit of the A13(you will see a load of containers on the right)and turn right at the roundabout.Straight over the next roundabout then bear left with the road.Follow this round and when you get to the next roundabout (Tesco's)turn right(3rd exit)Follow this down towards the station and Cold Blooded is on the left just after the monument.The pub carpark is on the right and you can usually park there if not you have Tesco's where it is roughly a 2 min walk


----------



## reptilezoo (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you very much for the directions. Got there today and was amazed by the variety of choice. Rather expensive though. Thank you


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

I usually park at the tescos as worried about getting clamped at the pub!! lol Makes the shop prices even more pricey lol Really nice bloke who works there tho, really friendly


----------



## Magnum (Jul 16, 2006)

I mostly use jungle phase in hornchurch, but i go to cold blooded sometimes.
They have such a wide variety of reptiles its amazing. From an aligator to the biggest pythons ive ever seen!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

ive only ever heard the myths about cold blooded, live so close, really should pop up there


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

was having a look there yesterday havent got much new stuff in at the moment tho


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i have heard iys good wouldnt mind going one day


----------

